# Cleaning Waste Water Pipes ?



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi, 
I am looking to clean my waste water pipes that drain into my grey water tank. They are partially blocked up with soap from the shower etc.. I was thinking of using Thetford Tank freshener diluted it & pouring down the drain holes & possibly blocking the end of the pipe so it can soak into the sludge etc.

If you can point me in the right direction please. Thanks Captain Bligh


----------



## LionelG6HXW (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi,
Right or wrong in the past I've used Sink Buster which I purchase from various outlets like Robert Dyas, Wilkinsons, Asda, etc.

It's a powder & it's cleared a total blockage for me in the past.
I take no responsibility for any harm it might cause though, but I've used it for years.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

I just pour Tesco milton down the drain holes once a week , it gets rid of all the smells etc


----------



## LionelG6HXW (Apr 19, 2006)

I've just noticed that Sink Buster changed it's name to Buster Sink Fresh and made the green coloured plastic bottle prettier looking.

I don't think Milton like stuff will get rid of the sludge but I do use it to kill off any bacteria at the start of the season in my fresh water tank.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

If you can easily access one open end of the pipe, e.g. by unscrewing the drain-hole termination, then you could try using a suitably sized bottle brush* to clean the gunk out physically before then using chemical cleaners.


* :idea: As an alternative, similar long handled bendy brushes are available from most pet shops for cleaning out hamster tunnels!


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

As we have easy access to our waste tank, we simply block up the outlets, pour cheap coke down, leave it to soak, and you would be surprised what comes out.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

AndrewandShirley said:


> As we have easy access to our waste tank, we simply block up the outlets, pour cheap coke down, leave it to soak, and you would be surprised what comes out.


Dirty coke? :lol:

If you can access the pipework then stripping it down is by far the most efficient way to go.
Just don't go any further than you can easily get to!


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

dishwasher cleaning tablets.
crush then and disolve them inhot waterblock the pipe outlet and put in waste tank .
fill up with water and leave for a couple of hours..dont get in your eyes oron your skin.remove pipe blocker and flush through;
roy.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Her in the van uses soda seems to work fine.

steve & ann. --- teensvan


----------

